# A Rabbit's Tail



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 15, 2010)

[align=center]
Hi everyone! After much thought I have decided to give in and make a blog for Pippin.
Since I'm a person of few words, this blog will be mainly pictures.


*About Pippin...*

Pippin is a ruby eyed mini rex. 
I'm ashamed to say my original reason for wanting him was simply for 4h/show. 
But I fell in love instantly and for the past 5 years he has been my good little friend.


*Pictures!*

We are currently visiting my boyfran Jesse so these are taken at his house. 
This Saturday I am moving to Colorado Springs where a huge NIC cage awaits my little bunbun.




































Tehehe grumpy butt.





_I promise to try and update this weekly!_

:hearts:-Jessica

[/align]


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 15, 2010)

i love the look on pippin's face in that last pic! im guessing he didnt get a very good reading


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 16, 2010)

While packing I just couldn't help but give him a little squeeze.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 16, 2010)

Just moved.
Gunna show you Pippin's new cage!






And the hamsters too for good measure.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 17, 2010)

[align=center]Pippin loves his new NIC cage!



















[/align]


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 18, 2010)

[align=center]I am so incredibly proud of Pippin. His litter habits are amazing!
Pippin spent his entire life in a hutch pooping wherever he pleased.
This is his first time using a little box and he hasn't had even ONE accident in 3 days!
Such a good smart little boy.







[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh My GoodnessPippin is Beautiful:inlove::inlove:.

Can I ask why you decided to house him indoors now? Which I totally agree with. All mine are indoor bunnies. Just me but I would never house a rabbit outdoors. Like I said that is just my opinion so please people don't get offended.

Susan :apollo:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not offended at all.
I lived with my parents before, and both my mom and my brother had severe rabbit allergies.
I personally don't like housing buns outside, and I will NEVER do it again.
My little baby is soso much happier now.
inkbouce:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 19, 2010)

[align=center]




















[/align]


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh he is just too adorable. I just love him!
And kudos for moving indoor..I understand the allergy thing but I don't understand why people have outdoor bunnies.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you!
I happen to think he is quite a special little guy.

I hated him leaving outside.
But it was my only option at the time. :grumpy:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 20, 2010)

[align=center]So I'm fairly bored atm and thought I'd tell you a bit about myself and the hamsters.
I'll start with me...


My name is Jessica. I'm 18 years old since November. I'm a thinker. I love lemonade and Andes Candies. Animals have been a huge part of my sanity since i was very young.:bunnydance:

I recently moved out of my parent's house. I'm staying with my Grandparents until I am able to get a job to pay for an apartment. I have a boyfriend who I love more than life itself. On February 14th we will have been together for two years. I can't imagine life without him and I hope everything works out despite our youth.

I'm the "silent type" and typically don't say much to anybody no matter how comfortable I am with them. Despite that I am friendly and have a sunshiny personality. I am also years ahead of my age and because of that I have very few friends my age.

Pictures:













Other than my rabbit I have two hamsters.
Phoebe and Bobby.
I love them so very much and they are such surprising and rewarding pets.
They are affectionate, intelligent and all around amazing.

Pictures:

Bobby

























Phoebe

















[/align]


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2010)

just have to say that i love your blog! pippin is adorable, but i am totally in love with bobby!

i love REW, i think they are so pretty!

more pics please?


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you! it's nice to know people actually look at this.

oh and there will be many more pictures.
i document everything on my camera.:headsmack


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 21, 2010)

love the hammies - i had hammies for many years - great company and great escapologists.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 22, 2010)

[align=center]Another picture update.
[=
Pippin first.


















Anddd Bobby.

















Thats all. [=



[/align]


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 22, 2010)

hartleybun wrote:


> love the hammies - i had hammies for many years - great company and great escapologists.



I think hamhams are wonderful little pets.
Luckily mine aren't to good at escaping.
inkbouce:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 23, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfpT4TzbSI4[/ame]

A little video of Pippin.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahh Your hamsters are so adorable, I have a particular affection towards your little Bobby he is so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2010)

Your hammies are so cute! I had one just like Bobby years ago named Fluffy  I used to keep hamsters when I was little, would love to have another some day


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 23, 2010)

> Ahh Your hamsters are so adorable, I have a particular affection towards your little Bobby he is so cute!



Hehe, everyone always seems to have a soft spot for Bobby.
He does have a lot of personality.




> Your hammies are so cute! I had one just like Bobby years ago named Fluffy I used to keep hamsters when I was little, would love to have another some day



You really should get another one.
They are great little pets.
:inlove:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh ooops I've been neglecting this.
O:
I promise to put new pictures up...
In a little bit when I feel less lazy.

:rollseyes

Here is a video of Bobby in the meantime.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVM9CBpyq_Q[/ame]

Oh and I would like to announce that I got my GED and a job!
All in one week.
Go me.


----------

